# Java Error, bei Installation, Start und dem Control Panal



## Fis069 (20. Okt 2014)

Hey, hoffentlich schreibe ich im richtigen Bereich.
Hab jetzt mehrere Stunden gesucht, versucht, deinstalliert, installiert und so weiter und dachte, vielleicht kann man mir hier helfen.

Seit langem bekomme ich von Java eine Error-Anzeige und heute dachte ich, des ich mich mal drum kümmere.
Die (bekannte) Fehler-Meldung ist wie folgt:

"Java Virtual Machine Launcher
Error: Could not create the Java Virtual Machine.
Error: A fatal exception has occurred. Progem will exit."

Ein einziges Mal, ich glaube nach der ersten Deinstallation und dann Installation, kam die Fehler-Meldung 1603, doch egal ob bei dieser, davor sowie alles Installationsversuche danach, kam immer die Meldung oben. Ich habe alles an Java gelöscht, bin sogar die Programme durch, die vom System runter können. Ebenfalls änderte ich die virtuelle Systemleistung (Systemsteuerung->System->Einstellungen ändern->Erweitert->Einstellungen (bei Leistung)->Erweitert->Ändern) Komischerweise war ich nur auf 1GB, das äderte ich mit einem Häkchen bei "Auslagerungsdateigröße für alle Laufwerke automatisch verwalten", jetzt zieht er denke ich auch seine 16 GB, wobei unter empfohlen steht ich bräuchte 24GB, was ich aber nicht habe.

Trotz dieser Meldung ist die Installation, bis auf das erste Mal, immer erfolgreich gewesen. Trotzdem lässt sich das "Control Panal" nicht öffnen und wenn Java nach der Installation über Firefox versucht zu prüfen ob alles in Ordnung ist, hängt sich der Browser fast komplett auf. Dies auf Dauer bis ich ihn über Tast-Manager (Prozess) beende.
Dies war mein eigentlicher Anreiz, weil nach jedem "Update" er es wieder prüfen möchte und jedes Mal wenn ich es prüfen lasse, hängt der sich auf. Des möchte ich gern ändern, möglichst ohne Firefox oder Windows neu zu installieren (Windows mit allen Programmen und Spielen, würde mich Tage kosten, bei den Terrabytes).

Was ich noch versuchte, das war ein Hinweis aus dem Forum hier, glaube ich.
Über Win+R "cmd" und dann unter C:\Program Files <x86>\Java\jre7\bin folgendes einzugeben: java -version
Daraufhin kam folgende Meldung:

"Picked up _JAVA_OPTIONS: -Xincgc -Xms5G -Xmx10G
Invalid initial heap size: -Xms5G
The specified size exceeds the maximum representable size.
Error: Could not create the Java Virtual Machine.
Error: A fatal exception has occurred. Progem will exit."

An den Teil (-Xincgc -Xms5G -Xmx10G) erinnere ich mich, dass ich das mal für Minecraft irgendwo irgendwie einstellte.
Was ich aber seit einem halben oder ganzen Jahr, wenn nicht sogar länger, es nicht mehr genutzt hatte, jedoch in Zukunft es noch wieder vorhabe.
Ebenfalls habe ich vor irgendwann mal das Programmieren mit Java zu erlernen, dafür hatte ich auch schon Installationen drauf gehabt (auch schon ein wenig her).
Naja, wie schon erwähnt, ich hatte alles deinstalliert und gelöscht (sogar den kompletten Inhalt des Java-Ordners; mit der Einstellung das versteckte Dateien angezeigt werden) und ich versuchte es von neu, erstmal die 32Bit-Version (Offline), zu installieren. Auch mehrmals neu zu starten. Der letzte Durchlauf: Deinstalliert -> neu gestartet -> installiert -> neu gestartet. Hat auch nicht geholfen.
Wenn alles geklappt hätte, wäre die 64-Bit gefolgt, laut Hinweis von der Java-Seite soll ich beides installieren.

Jedenfalls hat nichts geholfen, die Meldung von oben weg zu bekommen, auch nicht wenn ich in den Java-Ordner gehe und javacpl.exe mit Admin-Rechte starte oder es über Systemsteuerung versuche in den Control-Panal zu kommen. Damit die Zusammenfassung hier nochmal komplett ist, nach jedem Ende der Installation, kam mehrmals dieser Fehler.

Zu meinem System, ich habe Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit.
Wenn man noch irgendwas Wissenswertes benötigt wird, um mir besser zu helfen, stellt Fragen.
Ich hoffe aber nicht dass ich irgendwelche weitere Fremd-Programme für irgendwelche Durchläufe (/Scans) oder Netzseiten durchzugehen habe. Falls eine DxDiag hilft, die kann ich gerne noch nachträglich anhängen.

Während ich auf Antwort warte, ist das einzige was ich noch machen kann, die anderen Laufwerke nach Java durchzusuchen und alles zu entfernen (glaube ganz früher hatte es mal einen anderen Installationspfad). Aber das System war von Java-Installationen komplett frei (unter "Programm ändern oder entfernen").
Danke im Voraus,

mit freundlichen Grüßen, Alex (Fis).


----------



## Times (21. Okt 2014)

Hey, hast du denn nun die Java-Parameter erhöht, so gelassen wie du diese für Minecraft eingestellt hattest oder ganz gelöscht? Ich würd dir aufjedenfall mal empfehlen diese komplett zu entfernen, da diese Mengen schon ein wenig sehr hoch sind.

Dann schreibst du immer "Control Panal".. was ist damit gemeint? 

Wo steht bitte was von 24GB-Ram Zuweisung bei Java? Also das muss schon ein sehr sehr komplexes Programm sein wenn es das nötig hat, denn selbst Minecraft verbraucht mit einem Modpack von 200Mods "nur" an die 10GB!
Für normale Anwendungen sollten schon fast die Standardeinstellungen reichen.

Also erstmal die Zusatzparameter entfernen, falls noch nicht gemacht!

Die Fehlermeldung in der Konsole "The specified size exceeds the maximum representable size" sieht so aus als würde dein System die 64Bit-Java Installation nicht finden, denn mit der 32Bit kannst du bei Java nur 1GB RAM zuweisen (Korrigiert mich wenn ich da falsch liege)!


----------



## Fis069 (21. Okt 2014)

Ich weiß grade nicht wo ich diese Parameter wieder löschen kann.
Damals hatte ich es so fest rein gesetzt, dass das Systm es nicht umgehen kann, wenn ich Minecraft spiele.
Aber um dies wieder zu finden, wie ich des alles umsetzte, hätte ich genau all die Seiten zu finden und zu lesen, was ich damals gelesen habe. Jedoch weiß ich des nach paar Jahren nicht mehr.

Control Panal nennt Java selber, wenn man es frisch installiert hat, im Startmenü.

Die empfohlene 24 GB zeigt mir das System an, unter Systemsteuerung -> System -> Einstellungen ändern -> Erweitert -> Bei Leistung (Visuelle Effekte) Einstellungen -> Erweitert -> Ändern.
Dort steht unten unter Gesamtgröße der Auslagerungsdatei für alle Laufwerke, Empfohlen: 24571 MB
Liegt vielleicht teilweise dran das ich insgesamt 5TB (2TB intern, 3TB extern) zur Verfügung habe und auch einiges an Leistung fordere, sowohl von spielen, als auch vom System.

Die 64-Bit ist auch noch nicht installiert, erst soll die Fehlermeldung von 32-Bit weg sein und über Firefox richtig anzeigen, dass alles richtig läuft, danach hatte ich vor die 64-Bit zu installieren.
Bevor ich dies angegangen bin, war sogar beides installiert und es kam immer wieder vor. Aber ich konnte wenigstens einmal Javas Einstellungen (Control Panal) über Systemsteuerung öffnen, was zurzeit nicht mehr geht.


----------



## arilou (21. Okt 2014)

Die (empfohlene) Größe der Windows-Swapdatei (24GB) hat nichts damit zu tun, wieviel (Arbeits-!!!)Speicher der JVM zur Verfügung steht.
Eine 32-Bit-JVM bekommt unter Windoof _maximal_ 2GB Ram. Davon geht einiges für die JVM selbst drauf; für das Java-Programm konnt' ich selten mehr als 1.6GB angeben (-Xmx1600M).
Erst eine 64-Bit-JVM kann mehr; ältere Java-Versionen konnten afaik nur tatsächlich anwesendes RAM verwenden und weigerten sich, via -Xmx größere Werte anzunehmen, als physisches Ram im PC steckte. Ob das bei der aktuellen Java-Version immernoch so ist, weis ich nicht.


----------



## Fis069 (21. Okt 2014)

Frage ist, wie ich die Parameter löschen kann (Picked up _JAVA_OPTIONS: -Xincgc -Xms5G -Xmx10G), denn Java war komplett unten und die Parameter sind geblieben.
Zudem auf der Java-Seite ein Vorschlag war, dort die Einstellung von 1 GB zu ändern (Swapdatei, falls die Einstellung mit den empfohlenen 24GB so heißt).
Für den anderen Vorschlag von Java, hätte ich erstmal in Java rein zu kommen, da blockiert mir aber die Meldung des ich in die Java-Einstellungen komme.


----------



## arilou (22. Okt 2014)

du könntest mal in den Umgebungsvariablen nachsehen (MS-Dos-Eingabeaufforderung, dort eingeben:
set | more
ob dort irgend etwas mit diesen Optionen auftaucht.
Registry durchsuchen
ich bezweifle, dass auf einer "Java-Seite" vorgeschlagen wurde, "die Windows-Swapfile-Größe von 1GB auf 24GB zu ändern", denn deren default-Wert ist nicht 1GB, sondern Windows wählt das automatisch. Vmtl. hast du das mit der Java-_Heap-Size_ verwechselt, die man mit "-Xmx_nnnn_M" auf nnnn Megabytes setzen kann.

Das Java Control Panel (und sonstige Java-Programme) kann man auch "von Hand" aufrufen (via Ms-Dos-Eingabeaufforderung) und dabei -Xmx und -Xms angeben, das sollte irgendwelche sonstige Settings (zumindest für diesen Aufruf) überdecken.

Für ein 32-Bit-Java sollten -Xmx und -Xms _zusammen_ nicht mehr als 1500MB sein. (Annahme: Der Rechner hat >= 2GB Ram.)


----------



## Fis069 (22. Okt 2014)

Wenn mir MS-Dos-Eingabeaufforderung, folgender Weg gemeint ist:
Win + R -> cmd
dann habe ich es soweit ausgeführt und unter Set wird tatsächlich auch diese Parameter angezeigt, weiß aber net wie ich die daraus bekomme.

Die Registy ist hoffentlich die RegEdit, da habe ich nur JavaSoft auf die schnelle gefunden, aber mit keinen anderen Werten, also nur Standard und Wert nicht festgelegt (kenne mich in der Registry kaum aus).

Die Java-Seite meinte auch nicht des ich 24GB festlegen soll, für die Swapdatei, sondern des ich von einem festen WErt wie 1Gb die Einstellung ändern soll, dass das System selbst bestimmt wieviel es nutzen möchte/festlegt was es brauch.

Ich habe versucht die über die MS-Dos-Eingabeaufforderung folgendes einzugeben: java -Xmx500M -Xms500M, leider kommt dann immer noch die gleiche Meldung in MS-Dos:
"Picked up _JAVA_OPTIONS: -Xincgc -Xms5G -Xmx10G
Invalid initial heap size: -Xms5G
The specified size exceeds the maximum representable size.
Error: Could not create the Java Virtual Machine.
Error: A fatal exception has occurred. Progem will exit."


----------



## arilou (23. Okt 2014)

Fis069 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn mir MS-Dos-Eingabeaufforderung, folgender Weg gemeint ist:
> Win + R -> cmd
> dann habe ich es soweit ausgeführt und unter Set wird tatsächlich auch diese Parameter angezeigt, weiß aber net wie ich die daraus bekomme.


Systemsteuerung -> System -> Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen -> Erweitert -> Umgebungsvariablen
dort entweder bei
	"Benutzervariablen",
vmtl. aber eher bei den
	"Systemvariablen"
kann man den entsprechenden Eintrag löschen.



Fis069 hat gesagt.:


> Die Registy ist hoffentlich die RegEdit


Jein, RegEdit.exe ist ein spezielles Editorprogramm, um die Registry "von Hand" bearbeiten zu können. Da man dabei viel verpfuschen kann, sollte man das erst als letzte Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehen.



Fis069 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe versucht die über die MS-Dos-Eingabeaufforderung folgendes einzugeben: java -Xmx500M -Xms500M


Du hast also ein Java-Programm via Ms-Dos-Eingabeaufforderung gestartet, indem du dort (im richtige Verzeichnis) eingegeben hast:
	
	
	
	





```
java -Xmx500M -Xms500M MyProgram
```
(und in selbigem Verzeichnis muss dann natürlich die entsprechende MyProgram.class liegen, mit .main-Methode darin) ?

Um das Java Control Panel von Hand zu starten, kann man in der Ms-Dos-Eingabe eingeben
	
	
	
	





```
"c:\Program Files\Java\jre8\bin\javacpl.exe"
```
(Standard-Pfad und Java8 angenommen).
Siehe hierzu auch https://www.java.com/de/download/help/win_controlpanel.xml, ganz am Seitenende.


----------



## Fis069 (24. Okt 2014)

Ne ich habe Java 7u71, weil ich Windows 7 habe. Java8 geht bei mi nicht drauf, hatte es sogar anfangs mal probiert, weil Java es beim ersten mal empfohl, danach aber nur noch die 7er.

MyProgram.class habe ich nicht im Ordner, ansonsten habe ich alles so eingegeben und bei alen kam eine solche Meldung. Bei:
java -Xmx500M -Xms500M MyProgram
java -Xmx500M -Xms500M
javacpl.exe

Die Verzeichnisse sind gleich (den Du hingeschrieben hast mit meinem, bis auf die Zahl de Java Ausgabe, also statt 8 halt 7).

Dann habe ich keine ahnung wie ich in die Registry komme ohne Regedit.exe

Leider habe ich erst nach diesen Schritten die Umgebungsvariablen öffnen können, weil ich vorher versehentlich auf Benutzerprofile klickte und er am laden war, so dass ich erstmal zwischendurch die anderen Schritt durchging.
Jedenfalls war das der Hinweis der mir geholfen hat.
Da waren ncoh einige alte Javaeinträge mit einem anderen Installationspfad hinterlegt. Hab bei beiden Abschnitten (Benutzervariablen und Systemvariablen) alles wo was mit Java drin stand gelöscht (also Parameter und früherer Javapfad nach D: statt nach C: und ähnliches) und ich konnte Java jetzt endlich wieder starten (zumindest die Einstellung, ab Dienstag habe ich mal zu schauen ob alles weitere geht, bin jetzt die 4 Tage voll mit Arbeit beschäftigt). 

Vielen Dank, schön es wieder ohne Fehlermeldung öffnen zu können.


----------

